# Club needs members qdm wilkinson cty taking members for 10/11 season dues due 3/10



## rmc264 (Feb 25, 2009)

800 acres on oconee river , have ducks deer hogs turkey. 550.00 famliy memberhip info contact by pm or call 404-406-4822. Need  members, CHECK OUT POST #39+++++ NEW PICS ADDED This a thirty year old club with alot of game, year round hunting!!!!!
Taking members for 10-11 season dues are due March 30 2010, ONLY 2 SPOTS LEFT BETTER HURRY FILLING FAST!!!!!!!!!!  ***  FILLED ****


----------



## Thebody (Feb 25, 2009)

Are guest allowed?


----------



## rmc264 (Feb 26, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

Sorry No.


----------



## Musket (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you tell me about the duck hunting?  What are the rules as to when you can duck hunt?  I'm a bird hunter only, but might shoot a hog or coyote.

Thanks


----------



## rmc264 (Feb 27, 2009)

*wilkinson cty club*

only had one duck hunter but he hunted in swamp along with us no problems.


----------



## Musket (Feb 28, 2009)

*Ducks?*

Any ponds on the property that would attract ducks or is it only woodies in the swamp?


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 1, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

have about 200 ac of cypress/pine swamp with beaver ponds along river.


----------



## Jkern (Mar 1, 2009)

How many members do you have or looking for?


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 1, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

at this time only one maybe more by the end of the month


----------



## easbell (Mar 4, 2009)

Where at along the Oconee? North of Toomsboro or part of the Plum Creek property off Hwy 57?


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 7, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

eric you are member of this club.


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 13, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 17, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

ttttttttt


----------



## Musket (Mar 18, 2009)

rmc, I'll ask Eric's same question...where along the Oconee?  I'm just trying to get a reference as to how far it is from my house.

Thx


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 18, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

we are off hwy 57 at the oconee river bridge on old ballsferry road


----------



## eastpoint rules (Mar 18, 2009)

*renewal*

Ron just got the letter its on the way


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 19, 2009)

Whats the club name ?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 19, 2009)

How many members total?


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 20, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

Total members 20 , club name Marietta rod and gun club inc, NOT Larry Davis


----------



## jbarham1629 (Mar 22, 2009)

How much would it be for myself and my 5 year old son?  we would bring our own stands and he would always hunt with me.


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 23, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

membership is a family membership kids included as long as they are in school. so you are covered. give me a call if interested 404-406-4822 Ron


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2009)

Had a lot of good times there catching pigs in a net. Theres some great limb lining for Flatheads too. Gutter business is slow or I'd still be huntn it.   ...Lee


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 29, 2009)

*wilkinson club*

Sorry you are not in Lee, can still use members.


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 2, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 8, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## kfoskey (Apr 17, 2009)

got any spots left?


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 19, 2009)

*club*

yes we have 6 opening at this time. give me a call or a pm. ron


----------



## BWB1111 (Apr 21, 2009)

What about the camping area--power or water


----------



## jonboy (Apr 21, 2009)

How many turkey hunt it?Have there been any killed?


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 21, 2009)

*club*

have 3 turkey hunters and yes there have been some killed but I do not know how many.


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 21, 2009)

*club*

camp does not have power or water.


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 27, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (May 1, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (May 8, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (May 13, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (May 19, 2009)

*club*

bump


----------



## rmc264 (May 27, 2009)

*club*

Thanks Charlie, key in the mail Ron


----------



## rmc264 (Jun 5, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 8, 2009)

Good piece of property folks. I killed this buck there.


----------



## rmc264 (Jun 17, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Jul 14, 2009)

*club*

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Jul 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 4, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## GOTCHA (Aug 4, 2009)

what about hog hunting with dogs, i live in milledgeville but hunt alot of land in wilco, am not really interested in the deer hunting i have plenty of places to hunt them mainly just hogs and ducks. i don't hog hunt much during deer season anyways but just let me know how many people if any hunt there with dogs.


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Club*

We do not allow dogs except for duck hunting. Ron


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 24, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## grizzly6543 (Aug 25, 2009)

is there any spots left and how far from macon are yal


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 26, 2009)

yes we have spots left and we are 43 miles from macon


----------



## grizzly6543 (Aug 26, 2009)

well is the hog and duck hunting good i have been wanting to stick a hog


----------



## grizzly6543 (Aug 26, 2009)

how is the hog hunting and the duck hunting there


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 27, 2009)

hog hunting has been good all summer, had only one duck hunter and have no report on kills. Ron


----------



## grizzly6543 (Aug 27, 2009)

very interested would like to take a look and talk get back to me


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 28, 2009)

give me a call at 404-406-4822   Ron


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 31, 2009)

*club*

added new pics


----------



## eastpoint rules (Sep 1, 2009)

*2007 buck*

good hunting here guys & gals


----------



## rmc264 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thirty year old club, still need members year round hunting, lost a lot of members due to construction down turn, we still have a lot of game on land with the swamp and all. pm me or call 440-4064822 Ron


----------



## rmc264 (Sep 9, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Sep 17, 2009)

*club*

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Sep 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Coon Doggie (Sep 24, 2009)

Would you allow coon hunting after deer season.
Or sq. Hunting after deer season.


----------



## rmc264 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry no dogs except duck hunting. sq. hunting after deer season ok. Ron


----------



## cbjo42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there any spots open how faw from Warnerrobins?

Chad


----------



## xengv (Oct 6, 2009)

hi, i interested for hog hunt more then deer, can you tell me more about hog ? please. thankx


----------



## rmc264 (Oct 6, 2009)

We have about 250 acres of swamp area that they love have killed hogs over 300 lbs. but average is about 200.


----------



## rmc264 (Oct 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes we have openings give me a call 404-406-4822


----------



## rmc264 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Nov 8, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Nov 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Nov 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Dec 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## tharv (Dec 31, 2009)

*land*

if you still have any open slots please send me a message. after the last week end i would like to come and look.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 1, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## rmc264 (Jan 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## tharv (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry but i didnt get the message please re send


----------



## disabled (Jan 8, 2010)

*club opening*

do you have any openings and how much is it how far from byron ga .now bbig question can a disabled person hunt there as i have to use wheel chair are my gator as i cant walk.and if a helper comes with me will they have to join thanks frank


----------



## rmc264 (Jan 9, 2010)

*club*

yes we have opening give me a call at 404-496-4822. thanks Ron


----------



## fireguy0127 (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have any spots left?  Is there a spot for campers?  Can you send me the rules?  Thanks.


----------



## rmc264 (Jan 11, 2010)

yes they are spots left and there are spots for campers no water or elec. call me at 404-406-4822. I will be showing land this sat. 1/16. thanks Ron


----------



## gobbler1 (Jan 13, 2010)

*club*

What kind of ducks are killed mostly ?


----------



## rmc264 (Jan 17, 2010)

We did not have any duck hunters this year. We still have opening in club.


----------



## Perkins (Jan 17, 2010)

Ron I just tried to call you. left you a message. if you have any openings let me know.Thanks, Eric


----------



## rmc264 (Jan 29, 2010)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Feb 23, 2010)

*club*

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 2, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## tdrozier (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you have any openings left for the 2010-11 deer hunting season?


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 8, 2010)

*club*

Yes we still have a few if everyone send in their money.


----------



## Buckhunter61 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Club*

Do ya'll use a pin in board system ? When can I see the property ?


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 9, 2010)

*club*

we have not had to as of yet, usally meet in camp and pick spot to hunt, no assigned areas.


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 16, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Mar 28, 2010)

all pm's returned


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 12, 2010)

still have a few opening left


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Apr 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## rmc264 (May 2, 2010)

Returned pm thanks kevin will send key shortly. Ron


----------



## rmc264 (May 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (May 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Jun 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Jun 15, 2010)

only 3 spots left better hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmc264 (Jun 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## grizzly6543 (Jul 8, 2010)

Very interested how far is it from Macon


----------



## rmc264 (Jul 16, 2010)

*wilkinson club*

We are 43 miles out of Macon on hwy 57 at the oconee river


----------



## rmc264 (Jul 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rmc264 (Sep 6, 2010)

only two spots left better hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmc264 (Dec 5, 2010)

Filled up  thanks


----------

